# Неправильный наклон шейных позвонков, можно ли исправить?



## Djai (21 Сен 2018)

Здравствуйте! Мне 25 лет. У меня шейные позвонки в неправильном положении (даже видно, что шея под углом). Мне сказали, что их может вправить остеопат. Я ходила к нескольким остеопатам, потратила множество денег, а результата нет - шея как была кривая, так и осталась.

Исправить кривизну шеи вообще возможно? Или из меня просто выкачивают деньги?

Моя шея:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2018)

А зачем исправлять?
У Вас сколиоз, для Вас такое состояние, норма.


----------



## Djai (21 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А зачем исправлять?
> У вас сколиоз, для вас такое состояние, норма.


А может быть сколиоз только в шейном отделе? Просто врачи говорят, что линия ключиц, таза и т.д. ровная. Исправлять потому, что у меня боли в в трапециевидной мышце (на спине, немного ниже соединения шеи и плеча), плюс периодически болит голова (в затылке, в соединении шеи и головы). И снижение кровотока по позвоночной артерии, при повороте головы, на 25%. И это сейчас, в 25 лет! Мне страшно представить, что будет лет в 60.  

Плюс, из-за этих болей я не могу полноценно жить - живу в постоянном ожидании боли. Не могу спланировать поход с друзьями, потому, что не знаю как буду себя чувствовать. Это мне ужасно надоело. Вот и хочу исправить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2018)

> А может быть сколиоз только в шейном отделе? Просто врачи говорят, что линия ключиц, таза и т.д. ровная.


Сколиоз оценивают по рентгеновским снимкам, делали.


----------



## Djai (21 Сен 2018)

Делала МРТ грудного и шейного отдела, вот грудного:


----------



## Тт (21 Сен 2018)

@Djai, добрый вечер! Извиняюсь, что вклиниваюсь не в свою тему. Скажите, как часто у Вас приступы боли? Просто хочу Вам сказать, что если Вы попадете в руки непрофессиональных врачей, то боль Вам ожидать не придется. Боль будет всегда. Поэтому миллион раз подумайте прежде чем вторгаться в организм в котором все скомпенсировано. Говорю по собственному опыту.


----------



## Djai (21 Сен 2018)

*Тт*, вечер добрый! Не извиняйтесь, я рада пообщаться с человеком с похожей проблемой. 

Я не могу сказать, что у меня прямо приступы. Больше похоже на сильную мышечную боль в плече (с триггерной точкой на лопатке). И головная боль. Но головная боль редкость (ттт): 1 раз в месяц, даже реже (в первые голова заболела месяца 4 назад, потому точной статистики еще нет ). Вот мышечная боль меня беспокоит почти постоянно. Причем то проходит, то появляется. Поэтому я и не могу строить планы.

Я понимаю опасность, поэтому перед тем как пойти к остеопату, читала отзывы на него, и проверяла есть ли у него медицинское образование. И даже так, я понимаю, что это риск. Но что делать? Неужели смириться и терпеть? Я же в последнее время даже работать не могу полноценно. Честно говоря, у меня уже руки опускаются


----------



## Тт (21 Сен 2018)

А сколько врачей подтвердили, что причиной боли в плече являются наклоненные шейные позвонки?


----------



## Djai (22 Сен 2018)

Ноль. Все неврологи, у которых я была, так и не смогли назвать причину боли. Несмотря на многочисленные исследования (рентген, МРТ, доплерография и т.д.). Единственное, они нашли отклонение: смещение позвонков. Так, я предполагаю, если во всем остальном я здоровый человек, значит причина боли в смещении. Сразу же скажу, что я на всякий случай ходила и к психотерапевту, что-бы исключить психосоматику.

Вы меня напугали. Я сегодня пришла после очередного сеанса остеопатии: и я заметила, что боль изменилась, плечо почти не болит, но когда развожу руки назад и в стороны (тянусь как бы), на секунду как будто нерв защемляется (такая характерная боль), а потом что то в районе лопаток и шеи хрустит, и все проходит. Так то болит меньше чем плечо, но как то сыкотно. Вы не знаете - это вообще нормально? После остеопатии нормально если боль смещается?


----------



## Тт (22 Сен 2018)

@Djai, я Вас ни в коем случае не хотела напугать. Нормально ли что боль смещается не знаю. Ну насчет постановки самой себе диагноза - Вы ж не врач как я понимаю. Но остеопат с Вами согласен по поводу причины боли?

@Djai, а рентгеновские снимки шеи есть? Если честно, то мне кажется что позвонки наклонены у половины форумчан в том числе и у меня, но чтобы это была причиной боли не слышала.

Послушаем, что доктора форума скажут.


----------



## Александр_100 (22 Сен 2018)

@Djai, "А я вот вас хочу напугать!" Прежде чем что-то исправлять нужно с начало сделать рентген с функциональными пробами шейного отдела и посмотреть нет ли там нестабильности. А то вам сейчас остеопат сорвет статику и будите потом реально мучиться! Судя по вашим симптомам это цветочки!
Ягодки знаете какие бывают в 30 лет? Голова кружится почти всегда, соображает очень плохо. Периодически тошнит, рвет, короче состояние хоть помирай. Рабоать не возможно - инвалид по факту почти. И сделать ничего не получается. Шея это очень такая тонкая вещь, если там что-то повредить, то потом уже восстановить не получится.
Даже при проблемах с поясницей можно добиться неплохих результатов, если заниматься. А вот как заниматься с проблемами в шеи? Практически ни как!
У вас сейчас такой возраст 25 лет - это граница между хорошей жизнью и жизнью с болячками!
После 25 лет метаболизм в организме начинает снижаться, все костенеет потихоньку и т.п. И все проблемы начинают вылазить!
После 25 лет нужно начинать жить осторожненько, без фанатизма, чтобы этого тела на дольше хватило. А то может оказаться как у всех пользователей этого форума - состарились в 30-40 лет.

@Djai, Пригласите в тему доктора - AIR

@Djai, Вы пообщайтесь с людьми, которые мучаются с проблемами в шеи. Почти все из них ходили к остеопатам, мануальщикам, костоправам и т.п. И узнайте, что они думают об исправлении шеи. Потом расскажите!


----------



## Djai (22 Сен 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Прежде чем что-то исправлять нужно с начало сделать рентген с функциональными пробами шейного отдела и посмотреть нет ли там нестабильности.


У меня есть дисплазия соединительной ткани (гипермобильность), это не то же самое, что нестабильность? У меня есть рентген с функциональными пробами, вот:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Сен 2018)

@Djai, сколиоз есть. Он ли причина боли? Едва ли.
Боли в мышцах  и головные боли вполне объединены Головной болью напряжения.
Мышцы надо лечить и тут задача не выпрямление позвоночника, а именно состояние мышц и отсутствие боли. Снижение кровотока 25%, при сколиозе, считай норма.
Страшно. Это не лечится исправлением сколиоза, а лечится тренированностью организма.
Тренированность такая, чтобы не бояться  пойти на "край света".


----------



## Djai (22 Сен 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, то есть, если я буду регулярно плавать и в качалочку ходить, боль пройдет? Я сейчас наоборот по завету невролога и остеопата, прервала занятия спортом.


----------



## Александр_100 (22 Сен 2018)

Djai написал(а):


> То есть, если я буду регулярно плавать и в качалочку ходить, боль пройдет? Я сейчас наоборот по завету невролога и остеопата, прервала занятия спортом.


Если будите регулярно плавать (неправильно плавать), ходить в качалку, то к 30 годам разрушите свой организм окончательно.
Гипермобильность - это еще не нестабильность, но она может появиться в дальнейшем.
Спорт - НЕПОЛЕЗЕН никому! Полезно только ЛФК. Упражнения можно попросить у Доктора Ступина например. Или найти самому.

Сколиоз — это искривление позвоночника в сторону относительно оси. Чтобы исправить это нарушение, нужно создать сильный мышечный корсет, который будет поддерживать позвоночник в правильном положении, и в то же время растянуть зажатые мышцы, развить подвижность тазобедренных суставов. Сделать это помогут физические упражнения.

Растяжка спины и плеч в позе прямого угла

 

Встаньте напротив стены, вытяните руки вперёд на уровне плеч и упритесь ладонями в стену.
Сделайте несколько шагов назад и растяните спину. Ноги держите на ширине бёдер.
Постепенно, по мере растяжения плеч и задней поверхности бёдер, отходите всё дальше. В идеале руки на стене должны находиться на уровне бёдер, а ваше тело — представлять собой прямой угол.
 Растяжка спины и плеч





Возьмитесь за кухонную раковину, стол или другую поверхность, хорошо зафиксированную и расположенную на уровне бёдер.

Отойдите назад, держась за раковину. Ноги и спину оставляйте прямыми, почувствуйте вытяжение мышц спины.

Из этого положения присядьте и наклонитесь к ногами, стараясь сохранить прямую спину. Рёбра лежат на бёдрах.

Подвиньтесь вперёд на несколько сантиметров, уйдите в глубокое приседание, а затем вернитесь в исходное положение.

Растяжка спины в позах кошки и коровы





Встаньте на четвереньки, плечи над запястьями, бёдра над коленями.

Выгните спину в грудном отделе, зафиксируйте на несколько секунд.

Прогнитесь в обратную сторону и снова зафиксируйте положение на несколько мгновений.

Выполняйте прогибы медленно и осторожно.

Можете попробовать выполнять эти позы по сегментам. Так вы лучше проработаете жёсткие области спины.

Растяжка плеч и спины в позе потягивающегося щенка





Встаньте на четвереньки, плечи над запястьями, бёдра над коленями.

Сделайте несколько шагов руками вперёд, опустите живот, как будто хотите коснуться им бёдер, руки выпрямите.

Коснитесь пола лбом, расслабьте шею. Таз мягко подкручен вверх, чтобы спина оставалась прямой.

Чтобы хорошо растянуть спину, тяните руки вперёд по полу, а бёдра — назад. Если у вас правый сколиоз, сместите руки вправо.

Растяжка мышц-сгибателей бедра в позе наездника



Сделайте выпад вперёд правой ногой, левая остаётся сзади на колене.


Пальцы рук опустите на пол по обе стороны от правой стопы.

Держите спину прямо, плечи опустите, грудь расправьте, взгляд устремите вперёд и вверх.

Старайтесь почувствовать напряжение в паху и бедре сзади стоящей ноги.

Удерживайте позу в течение 30 секунд, смените ногу и повторите.

Растяжка грушевидной мышцы в позе голубя

 


Сядьте на пол, правую ногу заведите вперёд и согните в колене, левую отведите назад и постарайтесь выпрямить.

Оба бедра смотрят вперёд, спина прямая, без прогиба в пояснице.

Удерживайте корпус, оперевшись на прямые руки, или согните локти и опуститесь на предплечья.

Сидите в этой позе 30 секунд, а затем смените ногу и повторите.


Растяжка бицепса бедра

 



Лягте на пол, возьмите в руки обычную ленту или эспандер.

Поднимите одну ногу, накиньте на стопу ленту и, мягко покачивая, пытайтесь подтянуть ногу ближе к себе, при этом не сгибая колена.

Растягивайте мышцы в течение 30 секунд, а затем смените ногу и повторите.

Подъём руки и ноги





Лягте на живот, вытяните руки вперёд.

Одновременно поднимите правую руку и левую ногу.

Дышите ровно, сохраняйте положение на протяжении пяти дыхательных циклов.

Повторите упражнение, подняв левую руку и правую ногу.

Половинная поза лодки

 

Эта поза также помогает укрепить прямую мышцу живота.



Лягте на спину.

Оторвите от пола верхнюю часть спины и ноги. Поясница прижата к полу.

Прямые руки вытяните вдоль корпуса до параллели с полом.

Пальцы ног находятся на уровне глаз.

Удерживайте позу в течение 30 секунд.

Боковая планка

 

Одно новое исследование Serial Case Reporting Yoga for Idiopathic and Degenerative Scoliosis подтвердило эффективность боковой планки для исправления сколиоза у подростков и взрослых людей. Доктор Фишман (Dr. Fishman) с коллегами проверяли эффективность боковой планки на 25 участниках — людях от 14 до 85 лет с идиопатическим сколиозом (происхождение которого не выявлено). Сначала исследователи проверили осанку каждого участника с помощью рентгена, а затем объяснили, как выполнять боковую планку, и попросили удерживать позу в течение 10–20 секунд каждый день.

Поскольку сколиоз — асимметричное положение, доктор Фишман приняла решение лечить его асимметрично, попросив пациентов выполнять позу только на более слабую сторону.

В среднем пациенты выполняли боковую планку по 1,5 минуты в день, шесть дней в неделю на протяжении шести месяцев. Среди 19 пациентов, выполнявших позу три раза в неделю, состояние позвоночника улучшилось на 40,9%. У подростков искривление исправилось в среднем на 49,6%, у взрослых — на 38,4%.

Вот как выполнять боковую планку



Встаньте в упор лёжа, плечи над запястьями, тело вытянуто в прямую линию.

Поднимите одну руку от пола, разверните корпус, чтобы грудь смотрела в сторону, а руку вытяните вверх над собой.

Если у вас искривление позвоночника в правую сторону, выполняйте планку с опорой на правую руку.

Задержитесь в позе на 10–30 секунд. С каждым днём старайтесь простоять в планке чуть подольше.


----------



## Александр_100 (22 Сен 2018)

Польза плавания преувеличена! Плавание не настолько полезно, на сколько все считают. Плавать можно только на спине без нагрузки.
Профессиональные пловцы страдают от проблемы с позвоночником также как и тяжелоатлеты!


----------



## Djai (22 Сен 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Польза плавания преувеличена! Плавание не настолько полезно, на сколько все считают.!


Спасибо за упражнения и предупреждения на счет плаванья! А скажите, йога не вредна (так называя оздоровительная)? И если я буду делать описанные Вами упражнения каждый день это норм? Или слишком часто тоже вредно?



Тт написал(а):


> Но остеопат с Вами согласен по поводу причины боли?


Я не знаю. Серьезно, врачи не могут мне дать однозначного ответа. Первый невролог: сказал, что у меня мышечно-тонический синдром, и прописал мидокалм. На месяц мидокалм помог, потом боли вернулись, а невролог развел руками и прописал еще курс мидокалма. А я же не могу постоянно сидеть на таблетках. Мидокалм лечит только симптомы. Я пошла к другому неврологу, он так же ничего кроме мидокалма не предложил. Третий невролог посоветовал обратиться к психотерапевту. Психотерапевт сказал, что с мной все норм.  Потом я уже пошла к остеопатам. Между всем этим было куча исследований, но по результатам исследований врачи никакого лечения не предложили. Остеопаты каждый раз говорят что то новое: первый сказал, что у меня челюсть скошена из-за неправильного положения первого позвонка (атланта). Вправил челюсть, действительно головная боль почти прошла. Но боль в плече и лопатке осталась - тут уже остеопат развел руками. Второй остеопат сказал, что у меня весь позвоночник искривлен (слова сколиоз не прозвучало), и позвонки шеи справа выпирают. Потыкал, сказал, что вправил, я хз - разницы не заметила. Но решила сходить еще на несколько сеансов. Мне дополнительно засунули какие то иголки в ухо (рефлексотерапия). Вот в понедельник пойду еще раз, выну эти чертовы иголки, и если на этот раз не добьюсь ответа - то к черту остеопатов, буду просто каждый день тренироваться. Может быть простая физическая нагрузка поможет.



Тт написал(а):


> А рентгеновские снимки шеи есть?


Да прикрепила:


----------



## Djai (22 Сен 2018)

У меня еще проблема в том, что я задыхаюсь - ну на вдохе воздуха не хватает, как будто не могу дышать полной грудью. Я делал КТ легких - с легкими все идеально. Думала, что это психосоматика (типа паническая атака) на почве нервов, но есть взаимосвязь между болью в лопатке и чувством удушья. Когда лопатка не болит - удушья тоже нет. Может ли это быть из-за того, что какой то нерв в грудном отделе пережимается? У меня есть МРТ грудного отдела, по МРТ можно сказать причина удушья в позвоночнике или нет?


----------



## Александр_100 (22 Сен 2018)

_@Djai, Первый невролог: сказал, что у меня мышечно-тонический синдром, и прописал мидокалм. _

Невролог определил правильно мышечно-тонический синдром. Вот только лечить его таблетками это глупости по моему. Его можно уменьшить если найти врача, который владеет мышечными техниками и делать упражнения. Ну сами подумайте, как таблетки вылечить мышечно-тонический синдром? Там только, что расслабит мышцы. А перекос как был так и останется.

Вот найти врача - это сложно. Т.е. их много, но они в основном костоправы. А если с врачом не угадаете, то может так поправить, что потом по плохеет не слабо.
Упражнения из йоги они не вредные. Для вашего возраста можно и два раза в день делать. Разумеется без фанатизма. Т.е. йога разная бывает. На голове стоять не стоит!
Йога приносит вред, когда люди превращают её в СПОРТ.
Я вам выложил самые простые упражнения.
И еще все по ощущениям. Если упражнения начинает вызывать боль и т.п., делать его прекращаем. Разумеется нужно отличать боль и дискомфорт от растяжки мышц.


----------



## Djai (22 Сен 2018)

Вот я про то и подумала, таблетки только временно расслабят мышцы. Но они же напряжены по какой то причине? А вот причину назвать мне никто и не смог. А под мышечными техниками вы имеете в виду массаж? Он же тоже только снимет симптомы или я неправа?


----------



## Александр_100 (22 Сен 2018)

@Djai, не совсем массаж. Методик много разных. Например доктор AIR работает методом миопрессуры кажется (давить и держать). Вы отправьте ему фотографии тела стоя без одежды, в плавках от шеи и до верхней части ног. Он вам нарисует какие мышцы напряжены конкретно.
Работа с мышечными техниками подразумевает расслабить в теле не все мышцы, а только те которые напряжены, работать избирательно. Постараться, подобрать так упражнения чтобы они были направлены на растяжку укороченных мышц. Но это вообще, мало кто умеет показывать упражнения именно для тебя, а не общее ЛФК. По этому остается делать общее ЛФК, ну и додумывать потихоньку под себя.


----------



## Djai (22 Сен 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Например доктор AIR работает методом миопрессуры кажется (давить и держать).


Я его пригласила в тему. Буду ждать, надеюсь заглянет)


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Но это вообще, мало кто умеет показывать упражнения именно для тебя, а не общее ЛФК.


Да, я уже начал об этом догадываться. Но меня остеопат пытается убедить сходить к их доктору ЛФК. Я вот думаю, с одной стороны - у меня теперь вся надежда на ЛФК, а с другой стороны - я уже сомневаюсь, что он мне подберет упражнения отличные от общего курса ЛФК (например те, которые Вы мне прислали). Как Вы думаете стоит сходить к нему или бессмысленная трата денег?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Сен 2018)

Djai написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, то есть, если я буду регулярно плавать и в качалочку ходить, боль пройдет? Я сейчас наоборот по завету невролога и остеопата, прервала занятия спортом.


Очень правильный ответ от 100летнего Александра.
Все должно быть лечебным: тренировки, плавание, массаж.
А лучше перед этим привести мышцы и позвоночник в состояние "нормы", поделать лечебное лфк, потом восстановительное, а уж потом к лечебным тренировкам приступить.

Опросник доктора Гусейнова прошли?


----------



## Djai (22 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Опросник доктора Гусейнова прошли?


Показывает, что у меня на 40% "головная боль напряжения" и "кластерная головная боль", на 50% "мигрень".


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Сен 2018)

???


----------



## Djai (22 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ???


Ок, прошла такой же опросник только посчитала ответы сама по формуле.

Итак, три суммы: первая - 4 (головная боль напряжения), вторая - 6 (мигрень), третья - 4 (кластерная головная боль).

Во время обострения головной боли делала доплерографию, результат - 35% (обычно у меня 25%) снижение кровотока по позвоночной артерии при повороте головы на больную сторону. Мышцы шеи и плеча с той стороны тогда были просто как камень.


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Сен 2018)

Djai написал(а):


> Да, я уже начал об этом догадываться. Но меня остеопат пытается убедить сходить к их доктору ЛФК. Я вот думаю, с одной стороны - у меня теперь вся надежда на ЛФК, а с другой стороны - я уже сомневаюсь, что он мне подберет упражнения отличные от общего курса ЛФК (например те, которые Вы мне прислали). Как Вы думаете стоит сходить к нему или бессмысленная трата денег?


Трудно сказать стоит ли сходить не зная врача. Вообще сходить можно, всегда интересно, а может чего новое покажет. Тут хорошо, если покажут упражнения не общие, а под вас, но это не факт. Во всяком случаи это не кости ломать, а упражнения. Я всегда за упражнения. Что касается упражнений лишней информации не бывает. Но её нужно все рано фильтровать под себя.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2018)

@Djai, то есть мигрень.


----------



## Djai (23 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть мигрень.


Мигрень так мигрень. Прочла, что она не опасна. Да и мучает редко так, что фиг с ней.
А вот на счет приступов удушья, что Вы скажите? Если они как то связанны с грудным отделом позвоночника, это на МРТ видно? Или какие еще мне обследования надо пройти (КТ легких делала)?


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Что касается упражнений лишней информации не бывает.


Спасибо за совет! Вы правы, думаю, схожу к их ЛФК доктору.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2018)

Djai написал(а):


> А вот на счет приступов удушья, что Вы скажите? Если они как то связанны с грудным отделом позвоночника, это на МРТ видно? Или какие еще мне обследования надо пройти (КТ легких делала)?


Надо сделать исследование лёгких в момент удушья.
Можете их прогнозировать?


----------



## Djai (23 Сен 2018)

Я делала КТ как раз в момент удушья (средний по силе приступ). КТ показало, что с легкими все идеально. Делала и кардиограмму - тоже все хорошо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Сен 2018)

Надо исследование функции легких с борохнорасширяющими препаратами


----------



## Djai (24 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Надо исследование функции легких с борохнорасширяющими препаратами


Спасибо! А возможно, что это бронхи (или другая часть дыхательной системы), а не лёгкие? У меня просто давно был бронхит. В этом случае нужны другие исследования?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Сен 2018)

Так чтобы сразу удушье, то это только брохноспазм.
Если он, надо слушать и делать пробу с бронхолитиками в момент удушья.
А пока - лфк, массаж, мануальная терапия, физиотерапия.


----------



## Djai (24 Сен 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, понятно. Спасибо! Этот форум, Вы, Александр и Тт, помогли мне больше, чем все неврологи у которых я была.

Можно ещё, возможно глупый вопрос: я прочла про тест с задержкой дыхания на вдохе и на выдохе, что он косвенно может определить работоспособность органа дыхания - это правда?  Я задерживаю дыхание на 1 минуту и 40 секунд  на вдохе и на 50 секунд на выдохе.


----------



## AIR (25 Сен 2018)

Djai написал(а):


> Я его пригласила в тему. Буду ждать, надеюсь заглянет)


Здрассьте! 
Сколиоз шейного отдела позвоночника небольшой и значимой симптоматики , как таковой, не дает.  Основная проблема на кранио-вертебральном переходе.  Первый позвонок мышцы тянут немного вверх и против часовой стрелки. . А второй позвонок мышцы тянут влево вверх и по часовой стрелке..  То есть первый позвонок мышцы тянут в одну сторону, а второй, пытаясь это скомпенсировать, в другую.. Мышцам, которые тянут второй позвонок компенсаторно приходится тяжелее,  они перегружаются,  начинают болеть сами и давать отражение в своем регионе... Так что головные боли, очень вероятно,  имеют мышечно-тоническую природу... Такое встречал многократно.. Повышенный психоэмоциональный фон также вносит свою лепту, однозначно.
Если присмотреться,  то голова скорее будет немного наклонена, чуть выдвинута вперед и фиксировать под затылком...  Пытаясь уравновесить это дело плечи немного уходят назад -вверх. Мышцы этой зоны перегружаются и :


Djai написал(а):


> у меня боли в в трапециевидной мышце (на спине, немного ниже соединения шеи и плеча),





Djai написал(а):


> на вдохе воздуха не хватает, как будто не могу дышать полной грудью.


Вобщем обычное нарушение статики, ещё с начальных классов, у обычной эмоциональной девушки. .  И обычные проявления..


----------



## Djai (25 Сен 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Здрассьте!


Приветствую, благодарю, что заглянули! Вау. Вы это только на основании МРТ и рентгена сказали? Вы ппрямо экстрасенс =)
У меня действительно голова немного наклонена и выдвинута вперед. Удивительно. Но только я скорее не эмоциональна. Разве только в последнее время из-за вот этих проблем с здоровьем, немного тревожна. А как лечить нарушение статики? ЛФК подойдет?


----------



## AIR (25 Сен 2018)

Djai написал(а):


> Вы это только на основании МРТ и рентгена сказали? Вы ппрямо экстрасенс =)


Сам придумал..


Djai написал(а):


> А как лечить нарушение статики? ЛФК подойдет?


Подойдет, но стоит учитывать, что это самый примитивный, неакцентированный уровень с очень низкой результирующей эффективностью ...
В данной ситуации хорошо бы более общий готовый  комплекс с хорошим и подробным разъяснением , а также дополнительно локальные, акцентированные упражнения на проблемные участки.


----------



## Djai (26 Сен 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Сам придумал..
> 
> Подойдет, но стоит учитывать, что это самый примитивный, неакцентированный уровень с очень низкой результирующей эффективностью ...
> В данной ситуации хорошо бы более общий готовый  комплекс с хорошим и подробным разъяснением , а также дополнительно локальные, акцентированные упражнения на проблемные участки.



А где этот готовый комплекс достать? Я в СПб. Если бы я Вам фото отправила, Вы бы могли мне помочь? Или может быть Вы можете кого-либо порекомендовать?


----------



## AIR (26 Сен 2018)

Djai написал(а):


> А где этот готовый комплекс достать?


Если сложно открыть поисковик в интернете,  то посмотрите хотя бы для начала тему "бадуаньцзин - 8 кусков парчи " в разделе " физкультура,  ЛФК, спорт .."


Djai написал(а):


> Я в СПб. Если бы я Вам фото отправила, Вы бы могли мне помочь?


Я по фотографии уже 30 лет как не лечу..


Djai написал(а):


> Или может быть Вы можете кого-либо порекомендовать?


У меня кроме себя знакомых нет..


----------



## Djai (26 Сен 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Если сложно открыть поисковик в интернете,  то посмотрите хотя бы для начала тему "бадуаньцзин - 8 кусков парчи " в разделе " физкультура,  ЛФК, спорт .."


Спасибо за ответ) Мне не сложно открыть поисковик, просто думала, что «готовый комплекс» это какой набор разработанный индивидуально под человека...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Сен 2018)

@Djai, под человека это и есть индивидуально и лучше чем лично со специалистом это не разработать.
А под болезнь может посмотреть вот тут:
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/


----------



## Djai (27 Сен 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, ага, читаю, благодарю. Теперь у меня более чем достаточно информации. И упражнений - Ваши, плюс Александр скидывал, плюс йога и цигун. Вначале попробую все, потом посмотрю, что лучше подходит. Понимаю, что не стоит ожидать моментального исцеления, от болезни которая зарабатывалась годами, но надеюсь через месяц будет хоть какой то результат (хоть пойму верной ли дорогой иду). Отпишу о результатах (может кому пригодится). Цигуном, я кстати занималась - хоть одно знакомо=)


----------



## AIR (27 Сен 2018)

Djai написал(а):


> просто думала, что «готовый комплекс» это какой набор разработанный индивидуально под человека...


Так это ж надо индивидуально показывать и подробно разъяснять. ..  некоторым пациентам одно движение (например ПИР для затылка ) буквально минут десять приходится показывать и повторять  "на местности" очень неоднократно  ...  А сниматься в качестве "муляжа " желающих как то нет..


----------



## Djai (27 Сен 2018)

@AIR, может быть, я в этом году поеду в Москву. Как Вас найти? К Вам можно на консультацию попасть?


----------



## Александр_100 (27 Сен 2018)

@AIR,


----------



## AIR (27 Сен 2018)

Djai написал(а):


> Может быть, я в этом году поеду в Москву. Как Вас найти?


Пока работаю в НИКИО,  если не ликвидируют к тому времени как непрофильный элемент..


----------



## Djai (8 Ноя 2018)

Всем привет снова! Как и обещала, примерно через месяц, сообщаю о результатах:

Вообщем, все это время, я честно, каждый день, делала цигун "8 кусков парчи", он мне понравился больше чем "18 форм тайцзи-цигун" который я делала раньше. Более активный. Как разминка-растяжка для мышц лучше. К сожалению, для моих проблем с позвоночником помог не очень (может делала неправильно, хотя старалась повторять в точности). Йогу/плавание, делала не регулярно. Но эффект кажется получше. В следующем месяце сконцентрируюсь на них.  

Проблемы с дыханием, не беспокоят уже неделю (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу). Но помогли не упражнения, а решение психологических проблем. 

Предупреждаю - дальше пойдет простыня-текст. Но я думаю, если у кого есть похожие проблемы, прочтение моего опыта может помочь.

Про психологические проблемы: я человек жесткого характера, и воспринимала слезы как слабость (кроме каких-то настоящих трагедий, вроде похорон), плюс испытывала гипер-ответственность за близких, и была слишком требовательна к себе, не давала себе права на ошибку. Все вместе, это давало постоянное чувство вины, мысли о том, что я могла "выше-быстрее-сильнее" если бы старалась больше. Постоянная мысленная само-грызня, даже само-ненависть. Это, естественно, выливалось в сильное нервное напряжение, которое обычно находит выход в слезах или хотя бы грусти. Но слезы для меня настолько табу, что я физически не могла заплакать, у меня просто сводило горло, вставал ком в груди. И все это было со мной с глубокого детства, то-есть я даже не замечала, что у меня есть такие проблемы. Удивительно, но не заметил, и психотерапевт, у которого я была. 

Что же помогло мне открыть глаза? Около смертельный опыт. Да, только хардкор) Я отравилась некачественным алкоголем (иронично, учитывая, что до этого я пила 3 года назад, и это была бутылка пива), меня откачали, почти 3 суток я провела в отрубе. Мне ставили какие то капельницы, проводили другие медицинские манипуляции - не помню ничего. Один кадр - мне плохо, следующий - я проснулась как заново родившейся. У меня ничего не болело. Вообще ничего. Оказывается я забыла какого это. Я была абсолютно расслабленна и полна энергии. До этого, я думала, что моя малоэнергичность, это следствие лени. Я просто не понимала сколько сил я трачу когда терплю боль. Плюс изменился взгляд на мир - я стала воспринимать все как будто со стороны, более спокойно, все страхи стали казаться мелочными. Все внутренние установки (вроде блока на слезы) как будто стерлись. Однажды мне стало грустно и я просто заплакала. Ощущение, как прорыв плотины, ком в груди пропал, и дышать стало легче. 

Все вернулось на круги своя через дней 10. Я опять начала задыхаться. Но я помнила, что дыхание было связанно со слезами, с выпуском внутреннего напряжения. Начала копать себя, прислушиваться к своим ощущениям, реакциям на то или иное событие - поняла, что блочу грусть настолько, что даже не успеваю ее почувствовать. В следующий раз когда испытала печаль, сосредоточилась на ней, дала себе в нее погрузится. Захотелось плакать - плакать не смогла (сводило горло). Начала задыхаться. Окончательно убедилась в взаимосвязи сдерживаемых эмоций и удушья. Начала копать - почему я не могу плакать? Какие мысли вызывают у меня желание заплакать? Раскопала все выше описанное, про вину и само-ненависть. Начала ставить мысленные эксперименты, рассматривать жизненные ситуации с разных сторон. Чтобы понять и поверить разумом, что моя вина бессмысленна. Мне это удалось.

Конечно, сила привычки велика - иногда мне приходится одергивать себя, напоминать, что самобичевание не принесете пользы. И подход к себе изменился, теперь я внимательно прислушиваюсь к своим ощущениям. Но это работает! Уже неделю я не задыхаюсь. 

К сожалению, с болью в шее это не помогает. Она вернулась через дней 15 после отравления. 
Но! Я заметила взаимосвязь. У меня периодически смещается второй позвонок. Я могу прощупать, что он выпирает справа. Когда он смещен - шея/голова/плечи болят. Не смещен - чувствую себя почти нормально. Он вправляется на место после долгого сна. После отравления, я проспала 3 суток - позвонок встал на место, причем идеально (обычно он встает не до конца). Чувствовала я себя в это мгновение, как уже писала - отлично!  Была абсолютно расслаблена, ничего не болело.  

Теперь нужно понять, что первично: напряжение мышц или смещение позвонка? Другими словами -мышцы напрягаясь смещают позвонок или из-за смещенного позвонка напрягаются мышцы?

И поняв это, понять как это лечить. Я думаю, разные первопричины - разные подходы к лечению.

Если кто-то дочитал досюда и у кого-то есть ответы на мои вопросы - пожалуйста, напишите!


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Ноя 2018)

@Djai, Я считаю, что первично перенапряжение мышц, а потом смещение позвонка. Раз вы когда спите позвонок встает наместо это именно так. Когда спите мышцы расслабляются и отпускают позвонок, вот он и встает на место. А когда вы напрягаетесь у вас мышцы постепенно сворачивают его обратно.
Нужно искать упражнения, по средством которых вы сможете изменить стереотип движения и перестанете перенапрягать мышцы шеи. У вас они перегружаются в общей механике тела.


----------



## Djai (8 Ноя 2018)

Привет, Александр! Мы же перешли на ты, насколько я помню?)
Да, я думаю - ты прав. Твои рассуждения логичны. Спасибо! Проблема в том, что когда я пытаюсь сознательно расслабить мышцы плеч и шеи, боль усиливается. Думаю, это из-за того, что плечи не просто так напрягаются, а берут на себя нагрузку, и когда я их расслабляю, какой-то мышце становится совсем тяжко. Плюс, напрягается поясница и левая лопатка. Короче, перекосило меня знатно. Я попробую усиленно каждый день делать йогу, которую ты мне присылал, в течении этого месяца. Но плюс, я ищу легкие пути, да=) Поэтому сейчас ищу врача в Питере, который может понять, что именно менять в моем стереотипе движения, и сможет подобрать упражнения под меня. Вот создала тему.


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Ноя 2018)

@Djai, Все правильно. Тут главное понять и почувствовать механизм как это работает в теле, почем болит в каких случаях. Я тоже постоянно этим занимаюсь учусь слушать самого себя!
Вот найти врача, который подберет правильные упражнения (а не кости ломать будит) это очень хорошо было бы! Т.к. себя со стороны не видно, иногда когда делаешь гимнастику хочется всю комнату в зеркалах уделать, чтобы смотреть как ты делаешь эти упражнения. 
У меня похожий вариант, да напрягается поясница, потом левая лопатка, а потом голова кружится.
Там видишь как все расслаблено быть не может - это я уже проходил. От этого хуже будит. Т.е. тело должно удерживаться мышцами даже когда ты лежишь у тебя 20% мышц напрягается. Проблема вся в том, что тело удерживается мышцами не корректно. Одни перегружены, другие бездельники. И нужно понять где проблема и почему идет перегрузка.
А там буквально все. Стопа, попа, грудной отдел. Нужно везде работать. Растягивать ППМ это точно надо. Эта мышца у современного человека больная.
Делая растяжку проще понять, что и как у тебя не так. Еще статические нагрузки делать хорошо, планки всякие. Но тоже по ощущениям.


----------

